# Freeride Neustadt in April



## cpetit (31. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

habe noch im April vor eine Tour in Neustadt zu machen. Wer also Bock hat auf Höhenmeter und Bergab es krachen zulassen der kann sich ja *hier* eintragen um eine gemeinsamen Termin zufinden.

Bitte nur eintragen wenn man sich 100% sicher ist dass man dann auch mitfährt. Die, die schon mal dabei waren wissen was abgeht


----------



## brillenboogie (31. März 2011)

gute initiative, wird sicher wieder top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (8. April 2011)

So Jungs und Mädels der Termin steht dann fest und für den 16.04. 

Anreise ist wie immer mit der Bahn oder wer will mit dem Auto. Der Preis für Saar/Pfalz-Ticket hat sich zwar erhöht aber nicht viel.


Daten für den Zug gebe ich noch bekannt.


----------



## HardRock07 (8. April 2011)

Juhu, beste nachricht zum Wochenende


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. April 2011)

würde gerne, bin aber ab dem we in kurzurlaub  vllt ergibt sich noch was und ich kann vor dem urlaubsantritt noch kurz weg. ich klär das und gebe bescheid.

andy


----------



## cpetit (12. April 2011)

Wer fährt denn alles mit dem Zug mit damit ich weis welches Ticket ich dann kaufen muss.

Der Zug fährt in SLS um 07:41 ab. Der Rest steigt wie immer auf der Strecke ein. Ankunft in Neustadt um 9:25. Das heißt für die Leute die vielleicht mit dem Auto kommen das um 09:30 die Tour am Bahnhof in Neustadt beginnt. 

Schienbeinschoner falls vorhanden sind bitte mitbringen. Wer mehr braucht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Schienbeinschoner sollten eigentlich reichen braucht man aber auch nicht unbedingt.

Kann mir jeder noch über PN seine Hany-Nr zukommen lassen, falls sich einer verspähtet.


----------



## HardRock07 (12. April 2011)

Ich spring wie immer in Völklingen auf den Zug auf. Also nicht wundern, das was da oben klappert, bin dann Ich  .


----------



## cpetit (13. April 2011)

Ok, Ticket besorge ich und vermutlich Ingo da wir zu 7 sind und das Saar-Pfalz-Ticket jeweils nur bis zu 5 Leuten geht.



Sollen wir auf einer Seite bleiben oder beide Seiten die Tour ausdehnen?

Was sagen die, die schon auf beiden Seiten mitgefahren sind damit ich die Tour dann Planen kann.


----------



## HardRock07 (13. April 2011)

Ich wäre für beide Seiten.
Erst die eine Seite, dann ein Weizenbier, dann die andere .


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. April 2011)

poah, ich bin hin und her gerissen. auf der einen seite will ich irrsinnig gerne mit, auf der anderen seite hab ich noch urlaubskrams vorzubereiten.....

gnmpf!


----------



## HardRock07 (14. April 2011)

Ich hab grade mal in die Glaskugel geschaut....

Hab Andy, eindeutig, übermorgen in Neustadt gesehn, mit son paar anderen Irren ... 

Mensch geb dir nen Ruck, musst halt nur dein Nudelholz um ausgang bitten und dann die "verlorene" Zeit beim Kofferpacken wieder rausholen.

MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (14. April 2011)

Nee, sorry. Wird leider nix kommendes Wochenende


----------



## <NoFear> (14. April 2011)

...nabend zusammen

hatte anfangs auch interesse nach neustadt zu fahren, aber mein *enduro*rahmen hat es sich anders überlegt  _ den hats zerbröselt_... 
und mit meinem 100mm "würfel" möcht ich die trails in neustadt nicht rocken... 
ich bin raus  

*schrei:* *VOTEC... es wird echt ZEIT!!*

viele Grüße N04


----------



## mondraker-biker (14. April 2011)

tach auch, ich biete dir das foxy an, no4, denn mein interesse wächst!
wir sind früher immer von neustadt nach homburg gefahren, und das hatte mit freeride nicht nur zu tun...
ist ne mitfahrt logistisch, heisst fahrkartentechnisch, noch möglich?

gruss mondraker


----------



## HardRock07 (14. April 2011)

Glaube das im Moment 7 Leute dabei sind. Sollten also noch 3 Plätze ab Homburg drin sein.


----------



## mondraker-biker (14. April 2011)

dann warten wir mal die antwort von no4 ab und spätestens morgen abend ist alles entschieden!


----------



## cpetit (15. April 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> dann warten wir mal die antwort von no4 ab und spätestens morgen abend ist alles entschieden!



Gebt bitte heute Abend noch rechtzeitig bis 22 Uhr bescheid damit am Samstagmorgen die Tickets richtig gelöst werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (15. April 2011)

sooo, die würfel sind gefallen, d. h. ich fahre alleine mit von bahnhof homburg aus. ich bitte um nähere infos! das wird bestimmt lustisch

so long j


----------



## cpetit (15. April 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> sooo, die würfel sind gefallen, d. h. ich fahre alleine mit von bahnhof homburg aus. ich bitte um nähere infos! das wird bestimmt lustisch
> 
> so long j



Ok dann , nehme ich ein Ticket für dich mit. Dann must du nur einfach zu uns ins Abteil einsteigen. Das ist entweder am Ende oder am Anfang des Zuges. Der Zug "RE 12145" von SLS->SB->KL-> Neustadt fährt um 07:41 in SLS ab.


----------



## mondraker-biker (15. April 2011)

jaaa, dann sag mal, vorne oder hinten und um wieviel uhr ist der zug ungefähr in homburg?


----------



## mondraker-biker (15. April 2011)

ich hab's gefunden: 8.27 uhr in homburg!!!


----------



## HardRock07 (15. April 2011)

Für Dich heissts dann um 8:28 am Gleis 4 in Homburg stramm stehn .

Sau geil. Bis morgen !!

MfG manu


----------



## mondraker-biker (15. April 2011)

jou, ich muss nur noch wissen, ob vorne oder hinten in diese zuch einzusteiche is!!

ich bring noch den "gutelaunebär" mit...

j


----------



## cpetit (15. April 2011)

Wir stecken den Kopf raus. Es gibt halt nur ein großen Radabteil das entweder vorne ist oder hinten. Das weis man nie genau.


----------



## mondraker-biker (15. April 2011)

ich werde auf rausgestreckte köpfe achten - hasta manana


----------



## derfreaker (16. April 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> sooo, die würfel sind gefallen, d. h. ich fahre alleine mit von bahnhof homburg aus. ich bitte um nähere infos! das wird bestimmt lustisch so long j


hi mondraker, merkst dir mal die streckenführung. beim nächsten wär ich dann dabei. bin grad schon auf der arbeit. viel spass in neustadt!!


----------



## <NoFear> (16. April 2011)

Moin moin... na dann wünsche ich der Gruppe mal *viel Spaß *auf den *Trails in Neustadt!*
Nächstes Mal bin ich dann auch mal mit am Start. Dieses WE hat es definitiv nicht bei mir geklappt 

Hoffe, dass ich nach meinem Rahmenbruch bald meinen Austauschrahmen von Bergamont bekommen werde. 
Vielleicht geschieht ja auch ein kleines Wunder und VOTEC ist auf einmal doch schneller als gedacht und angekündigt . Naja ich lass es einfach mal drauf ankommen. Und beim nächsten Mal entscheide ich dann, welches Bike mitkommt: ENDURO oder FREERIDER ...  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (16. April 2011)

War genial heute, ist defenitiv was für Euch.
Waren am schluss so 40km und 1780hm (hoch unn runner)

Das Highlight gabs dann in Kaiserslautern am Bahnhof...
Nürnberg K'lautern 2:0 ... Und der bahnsteig ge:kotz:mit Menschen.

Egal, war ne Geile Runde! Gibt demnächst mal n kleines Video mit Eindrücken von dort.

MfG Manu


----------



## mondraker-biker (17. April 2011)

jou, für mich war's auch trotz 17-kilo-"bock" ne tolle tour. tolle leute und auf einer welle reitend - let's rock...
besonderen dank an manu für den support
p. s.: heut war für mich relaxing-day

so long j


----------



## Klausoleum (18. April 2011)

war echt hammer, 

besonders den Abschlussstrail 


Freu mich auf Bilder und das Video vom Manu...


----------



## cpetit (18. April 2011)

Freut mich dass es euch gefallen hat. Den letzten Weg bin ich schon ein paar mal gefahren aber leider vergessen welcher es war. Diese mal habe ich mir auf der Karte besonders markiert.

In Mai würde ich gerne wieder nach Neustadt fahren. Also den Monat schon mal merken.

Hier ist schon mal das Video von patrick zu finden


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. April 2011)

Im Mai bin ich dabei. Mit dem Blowfish (wahrscheinlich)...


----------



## Klausoleum (18. April 2011)

ich natürlich auch


----------



## HardRock07 (20. April 2011)

Mhh, bin wohl im Mai dann nicht dabei.

Aber der rechner ist gerade fröhlich am ratatatatrn. Er rendert gerade das Video fertig.


----------



## HardRock07 (21. April 2011)

Awwei awwer 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13100/h

@Klaus: Bitte einmal an den Richi im Alpencross-Forum weiterleiten, dankeschöööön.
Viel Spass beim louen ( wie wird das überhaupt geschrieben ? )

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (22. April 2011)

wowowowowo suuuuper geil mit richtig gicker mucke  

könnt ich noch 1000 mal sehen ... leider schafft mein rechner die HD Qually nicht :-/ 

Einfach geil.... Super zusammen geschnitten mit Bild und TON  

Sogar die Sequenz die ich aufgenommen hab sieht mit slow motion geil aus 


HAMMER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (22. April 2011)

Deine scene sah auch ohne slomo sau geil aus. Wenn man Pause gedrückt hat, konnte man Jürgens Vorderreifen quasi schon riechen  .
Mit 60FPS wär das die mega geile Scene geworden !

MfG Manu


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. April 2011)

ja, manu, übung mach den meister...

mir gefällt das vid auch gudd. das verlangt nach fortsetzung


----------



## cpetit (23. April 2011)

Tolles Video. Macht richtig Spaß beim anschauen. Könnte gerade wieder aufs Bike steigen.


----------



## derfreaker (24. April 2011)

im mai dabei...


----------



## brillenboogie (26. April 2011)

+1


----------



## derfreaker (13. Mai 2011)

cpetit schrieb:


> In Mai würde ich gerne wieder nach Neustadt fahren. Also den Monat schon mal merken.


tut sich da terminlich noch was im wonnemonat mai...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Juni 2011)

hätte nochmal lust auf neustadt.... wer noch?


----------

